# Eclipse - Debugger



## Brain (19. Jul 2006)

Hallo!!!

Weiß jemand, ob es möglich ist, eine Einstellung in Eclipse vorzunehmen, die bewirkt, dass man beim Debuggen innerhalb des eigenen Quellcodes bleibt?

Es ist nämlich manchmal sehr umständlich, wenn man in den Quellcode von Java kommt. - Da wieder herauszukommen kostet Zeit.

Wäre es möglich das zu unterbinden?

Gruß


----------



## foobar (19. Jul 2006)

Ja, indem du das src.zip in Eclipse entfernst.


----------



## Brain (19. Jul 2006)

Nein, danke. Gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit?


----------



## SamHotte (19. Jul 2006)

"Step over" statt "Step into" verwenden. Falls Du doch aus Versehen im Java-Sourcecode landest, kommst Du mit "step return" wieder zurück.


----------



## Beni (19. Jul 2006)

Such in der Hilfe von Eclipse nach "Use Step Filters".
Das kann man bei der "Debug"-View aktivieren (der Knopf ganz rechts), und die Filter kann man in den Preferences über "Java>Debug>Step Filters" bestimmen. 

P.S. das bezieht sich auf Eclipse 3.2


----------



## Brain (19. Jul 2006)

OK. Mit den Buttons funktioniert das auch nicht richtig. Der Debugger geht trotzdem in den Code von Java rein.

Bezüglich des Step Filters habe ich noch Probleme, muss noch etwas damit rumspielen....

Danke für eure Tipps.


----------



## Brain (19. Jul 2006)

OK. Es funktioniert.


----------

